# ARC'TERYX Bibs Sabre vs. Stinger



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

You want Theta SVs


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Stinger:









Sabre:










Yes to OP - stinger looks lower.


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

ShredLife said:


> You want Theta SVs


thanks for the rec, will definitely check out


----------

